# How to display more than 5 recent posts in blogger



## blackpearl (Jul 4, 2008)

*How to display more than 5 recent posts in blogger*

Blogger, for some unknown reason, restricts the number of recent posts that can be displayed on your blog to just five. Obviously, we aren't happy with that restriction. So I'm going to show you how to display more than five recent posts in your blog.

For this we will use one of Feedburner's service called *BuzzBoost*. First, you need to burn your blog's feed with Feedburner. If you haven't already done it then I strongly recommend you to do so. 

Login to your Feedburner account and click on your feed. Now click on the tab "*Publicize*" on top of the page. On the next page, under "*Services*" in the sidebar, you will find BuzzBoost. 

The options under BuzzBoost are self explanatory. Select the number of items you want to display, 10 should be fine. You can choose to display a feed title on top of the feeds, date of publication and author name etc.  

After you have configured the feeds, activate the service and you will be given a code. Go to your blogger's layout page and add the code into a HTML/JavaScript widget. Done!

*More Customization*

The best thing about BuzzBoost is that it uses the same display styles as in your stylesheet or your template, so that the "Recent Post" widget blends perfectly well with your blog. But there is something more you can do with it. The BuzzBoost code displays not only the title of the of the post but also a short summary (the first few lines) of the post. Some might prefer it and some might not. To make the code display only the title and not the summary, we add the following override settings to the code highlighted by the bold text.



> <script language="JavaScript" src=*feeds.feedburner.com/feeduri?format=sigpro&*displayExcerpts=false* type="text/javascript"></script>



You can see the results on the sidebar on this blog.

Checkout the complete list of override settings for more customization.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice . 

Any such thing for displaying 5 or more random posts?


----------



## New (Jul 4, 2008)

Very useful for me..Thanks..


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 4, 2008)

Great trick.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Nice .
> 
> Any such thing for displaying 5 or more random posts?



There is a code to display random post, but it only creates a button. Clicking on the button takes you to a random post. No way to display it as a list. Here it is

*phydeauxredux.googlepages.com/Blogger-Feeling-Lucky.html

Maybe we can tweak the code somehow to display a list of random post.

PS: this forum needs to change the color of hyperlinks. You can't see which one is plain text and which one is a link.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ Actually it needs to change the color of visited hyperlinks. So while I can see the above link is red, you will see it as black being that you have already visited the link.


----------

